# What books are you waiting for this year?



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm impatiently awaiting book 4 of the Iron Druid series and Cold Days, from the Dresden Files.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The next Boyd Morrison book. He's such a SLOW writer.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

LDB said:


> The next Boyd Morrison book. He's such a SLOW writer.


How slow? Tom Clancy slow, or George RR Martin slow?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I was waiting for _The Long Earth_ by Terry Pratchett and Stephen Baxter, but unfortunately found it rather disappointing.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh that's disappointing


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to Nelson DeMille's 6th book featuring John Corey. The book will be out October 16, and is called _The Panther_. If you like mysteries that are peppered with subtle (sometimes not-so-subtle) humor, I suggest that you give Nelson DeMille's books a try (especially the John Corey ones). His Corey books are _Plum Island, The Lion's Game, Night Fall, Wild Fire, and The Lion's Game._


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

I'm mostly interested in the anthologies and short story collections.

There's Ellen Datlow/Terri Windling's antho After: Nineteen Stories of Apocalypse and Dystopia.

Tu Books will be publishing Tobias S. Buckell and Joe Monti's YA anthology Diverse Energies.

For collections, it's a doozy: off the top of my head, there's a Kij Johnson collection, a Margo Lanagan collection, a Jeffrey Ford collection, an Ekaterina Sedia collection...


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm starting to not enjoy Ellen's anthologies. I'm hoping it was just a low point, but the last couple just didn't hit the spot for me.


----------



## Verbena (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know.But I love SF and want to read more nice SF books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> The next Boyd Morrison book. He's such a SLOW writer.


'salready out in the UK. . . . . . . at least one member here has read it. . . .


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I knew it was out there already. I just know Boyd so I take the liberty to tease him at times. Then again, I wouldn't mind having a new Tyler Locke book every month at all.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Can't wait for these!

        

Flame of Sevenwaters


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a confession: I haven't read Ken Follett.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I have a confession: I haven't read Ken Follett.


So far, I've read "The Pillars of the Earth", "World Without End" & "Fall of Giants" & loved them all! I plan to try out some of his other books, just never got around to it.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Time Untime by Sherrilyn Kenyon

I am really hoping she gets back to her usual Dark Hunter stories. 
So then Dark Bites by Sheerilyn Kenyon.


----------



## lpsimone (Jun 22, 2012)

Cory Doctorow's _Pirate Cinema_ . But the one I really can't wait for is Homeland (he just released the cover art on his blog (http://craphound.com/littlebrother/), the sequel to _Little Brother_ due out early next year.


----------



## Phil Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

Lionel Asbo by Martin Amis, but one more poor book by him and it's all over between us.


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

On a side note, the Millions just posted this article:

http://www.themillions.com/2012/07/most-anticipated-the-great-second-half-2012-book-preview.html

List might not be for everyone, but definitely eyeing the Charles Yu and Junot Diaz collections.


----------



## Twofishes (May 30, 2012)

I'm not really one to be looking forward to new releases.  Books a generally cheaper a few months after release. Plus, like most, I have a long reading list and something has to be really lauded to cut to the front of the line. 

I am looking forward to Roberto Bolaño's final(significant, probably) translation. The Savage Detectives was great, 2666 is the kind of book that wins you a Nobel Prize.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I know it's now available, but I'm looking forward to actually getting my hands on Terry Pratchett and Stephen Baxter's The Long Earth.

And more to the point, next month:


The third part of Alan Garner's _Alderley Edge_ trilogy... which he began in 1959! Moon of Gomrath came out in 1963, so that's a gap of *49 years * between books - George RR Martin fans should count their blessings


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

The next Safehold book by David Weber, which is coming on in the middle of September; and the sequel to Balance of Trade by Lee and Miller, all reference to which has disappeared from Sharon Lee's blog, so don't know what's up with that.  When it was first talked about, I thought we might see at least an eARC version of the sequel this year, but it looks increasingly unlikely.

Jim


----------



## Arcane (Jul 13, 2012)

*Cold Days *of the _Dresden Files_ and the *Mark of Athena* from the _Heroes of Olympus_. Both are Urban Fantasy with fairly decent plots, although one is far more gritty than the other.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I WANT A TIME MACHINE SO THAT I CAN GO INTO THE FUTURE AND READ COLD DAYS


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Ooo Ooo!



> Book #14 will be called Cold Days, though we don't have a release date for it yet. Our rough prediction is Fall 2012.


Source: http://www.jim-butcher.com/faq


----------



## Mary K. Norris (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm always waiting for anything by Karen Marie Moning as well as Diana Rowland's next Kara Gillian book. Also, Cynthia Hand's third Unearthly book.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Because I have recently begun reading Vince Flynn's books, I'm excited for his newest book, _Kill Shot._


----------



## b00kw0rm (Jun 8, 2012)

Really looking forward to new stuff from Mark A. Rayner. His new book, _The Fridgularity_, is supposed to come out this year, I think. Hopefully soon!



Twofishes said:


> I'm not really one to be looking forward to new releases. Books a generally cheaper a few months after release. Plus, like most, I have a long reading list and something has to be really lauded to cut to the front of the line.


Can't help but agree with you on that one!


----------



## henryandhenrybooks (Sep 6, 2011)

Michael Connelly's Black Box


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

A new sequel to Jasper Fforde's Thursday Next novels - _The Woman Who Died A Lot: A Thursday Next Novel_.

I skipped the previous one (One of Our Thursdays is Missing) because the parts I read and the plot weren't too interesting, but I'm looking forward to this one.

Also, I am curious about the new J. K. Rowling's book, out in September (_The Casual Vacancy_).


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Because I have recently begun reading Vince Flynn's books, I'm excited for his newest book, _Kill Shot._


Cindy - Kill Shot is already out and I've already read it.. Wonderful!! I'm waiting for the new Jack Reacher book (Lee Child) - A Wanted Man - altho I really want another Vince Flynn book.. hah!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm waiting for George R. R. Martin's new book. Oh wait! You said this year, not this decade? 

I'm actually eagerly awaiting Louise Penny's new Inspector Gamache novel, which comes out next month. Have it pre-ordered, even though it does break my "not above $9.99 rule." I've only broken this rule 3 times.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Dragon Ship by Sharon Lee and Steve Miller. 
http://www.baenebooks.com/p-1664-dragon-ship.aspx

According to Baen its 3/4 done at this time!!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

DYB said:


> I'm waiting for George R. R. Martin's new book. Oh wait! You said this year, not this decade?


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Waiting for the next Percy Jackson book.


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope the new J.K.Rowling book to be good enough and wait for it


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

anguabell said:


> A new sequel to Jasper Fforde's Thursday Next novels - _The Woman Who Died A Lot: A Thursday Next Novel_.
> 
> I skipped the previous one (One of Our Thursdays is Missing) because the parts I read and the plot weren't too interesting, but I'm looking forward to this one.
> 
> Also, I am curious about the new J. K. Rowling's book, out in September (_The Casual Vacancy_).


I'm also looking forward to getting my hands on The Woman Who Died A Lot - I love Jasper Fforde's stuff, and also missed out on One of Our Thursdays is Missing, though I have since bought a copy.

With Pratchett and Baxter's The Long Earth, Jasper Fforde and Boneland, my TBR pile is getting ever closer to the ceiling!


----------

